# Meet Woody...



## BehindBlooEyez (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey guys,

Last Friday (a week ago) I found an ad in the local paper for weero babies ready for hand rearing...not planning on getting one, i decided to be spontaneous and just DO IT!

So i jumped in my car and ended up paying $20.00 for this little 3 & 1/2 week old baby weero!

He was still with his parents at the time.

He soon adjusted to me & i have now fallen in love! 

So everyone i would like you to meet WOODY









The night i got him









About 5 days later...

Its amazing how much they grow in such little time.

Even today he looks so much bigger then the second photo and its only 2 days later!

Will update...

Anyone know what colour he is?

TA!


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

i would say pied something maybe =p


----------



## BehindBlooEyez (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks! 

I have no idea on cockatiel colouring!

its a whole new world to me...all i know is he aint regular! hahaha.


----------



## CardozaCarolyn (Mar 8, 2010)

He's so adorable!!!

He looks like such a sweetie


----------



## cjwcn (Jan 24, 2010)

Woody's a little cutie. I think he may be a pied or pearl pied. Here's a link to some pics of adult pied http://www.cockatielsplusparrots.com/genome-pied.html and here's one for adult pearl pied http://www.cockatielsplusparrots.com/genome-pearl-pied.html. Is there a way you could contact the previous owners to see what mutation the parents were? You don't have to it just may help give you a more accurate answer.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

It definitely looks like you have yourself a little pied chick! Its a shame someone would sell unweaned chicks. It can be a horrible thing to do.. luckily, he fell into your hands where you know what you are doing. 
He is cute though!


----------



## BehindBlooEyez (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks Guys!

So much help...

cjwcn-looks like i have myself a pearl pied!
he has the more characteristics of that ones...with the barring on the underneath of the tail. I know one of the parents was all white?!

cardoza- isnt he just! hes gorgeous...he hears the rearing spoon in the cup and starts chirping away! its so adorable (& yes the second photo is him at my work with me)

I know cheryl...and for $20.00 each!
I prefer to hand raise myself, because i always feel if i get one thats weaned its a half hearted job and the bird is only on ur finger because its wings r clipped.
Therefore i believe that me raising him will create a more friendly bird? if you get what i mean



More pics to come...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

looks like i have myself a pearl pied!
-------------------------------------

No...you have a normal pied. The barring on the tail is normal on many pieds. He/she is a heavy pied. He/she is going to be a beauty once fully feathered out.

You can read a little more about pieds: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/pied.html At the bottom are photos you can click on for a larger view.

Handfeeding does not make the bird bond to you more. Alot of the personality is dependant on the bird. Handfed cockatiels can turn around and not be friendly after weaning...thus purchasing a baby from the nest is not a 100% guarentee that the bird will bond with you. There are many breeders that depend on this 'assumption from the public' in regards to selling babies out of the nest.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

That is a very cute baby. I'm glad it sounds like it is thriving with your hand feeding him/her.


----------



## BehindBlooEyez (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info Srtiel.

I still believe that hand raising your bird yourself creates a larger bond. Maybe its different with weiros?
but i know every other bird i have hand raised has been a lot more friendly than any bird you buy as 'hand reared' and 'tame' fully weaned from the local pet/bird stores.
My sun conure was a pure example as well as my budgie who has been in a large avairy with various other birds for 7 yrs...i wont see him for about a week or 2 (lives at dads farm) and he still flies onto the wire when i walk past, talks to me as i walk past and flies down onto me when i enter the avairy. 

Its not the hole 'hand rearing' thing that creates the tameness, but the handling you give the bird as well.
JMO 

He's getting cuter by the day...

Here are some more updated pics!









Woody-checking out whats going on!-TODAY









Woody hard at work with me on friday!









Woody again today!


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

He is absolutely gorgeous. He is at my favourite baby age, where they start to fully feather out and they just look like miniature adult.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Woody is sssssssoo sweet and beautiful tiel,amazing face and eyes


----------



## BehindBlooEyez (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks!

He's so cheeky though, you can see it in his eyes! He's making himself at home on the keyboard as i type...naughty!


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

He's such a cutie! Gonna be a good looking boy, I think!


----------



## BehindBlooEyez (Mar 12, 2010)

Hope so!

I'm thinking when he is old enough to get a male or female to breed with him.

May make some pretty babies


----------

